# Buying a Chevy Bolt..1,600 Mile Trip.



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I was looking at 2 similar Chevy Bolts. One in Minneapolis (near where I live ) and one in Arizona.

Both 51K miles

The one in Arizona is almost 2k less AND it won't have any rust on the underbody, suspension like the Minnesota one would.


Flight ticket is $165


Then I will drive back to Minnesota 1,600 miles, looks like 8 Stops (probably 45 minutes each) to recharge.


238 Mile Range (3 years old so lets sat 228 Mile range.. Perfect for doing Uber /Lyft in my City. I drive roughly 150-175 each day not so perfect for a 1,600-mile trip!


I'll pop in and update the trip ... Looks like I'll head down to pick it up on Sat


I just couldn't shake the EV bug. Really wanted the Tesla but this will make more practical (financial sense) at this point. I can always trade-in on a good used Tesla in later as prices fall.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I’d love to have an EV for ride sharing. But I’d hate to shell out big money for it and then deactivated for a false accusation or something beyond my control.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Are there charging stations along the way?
Be careful or you might need to add the cost of tow trucks to the equation


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

dauction said:


> I was looking at 2 similar Chevy Bolts. One in Minneapolis (near where I live ) and one in Arizona.
> 
> Both 51K miles
> 
> ...


You should consider having someone trailer bring it back to you...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dauction said:


> I was looking at 2 similar Chevy Bolts. One in Minneapolis (near where I live ) and one in Arizona.
> 
> Both 51K miles
> 
> ...


Risky. Even the local Reverend turns into a consummate liar when trying to sell a car in a private sale. And if it's being sold by a used car dealer, even worse. I wouldn't travel 1600 miles to buy a car that I'd only seen in photos. The chance of getting caught out and the car turning out to be a POS / waste of time is too high. I would travel 200 miles maximum to go and see a vehicle.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You should consider having someone trailer bring it back to you...


Morning 25rides.... I am actually looking at transport bids..least expensive is $1,200 at this point ...

If I get one for $800 range then I'll do that instead. If Not I'll just go pick it up

Part of me thinks it would be a great trip and the other part is going 3 days ..really you want to drive 3 days when you need to recharge every 200 miles lol ..



The Gift of Fish said:


> Risky. Even the local Reverend turns into a consummate liar when trying to sell a car in a private sale. And if it's being sold by a used car dealer, even worse. I wouldn't travel 1600 miles to buy a car that I'd only seen in photos. The chance of getting caught out and the car turning out to be a POS / waste of time is too high. I would travel 200 miles maximum to go and see a vehicle.


 It's a well know dealer..I will obviously test drive it before I sign. I just put a refundable hold deposit on it


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Interesting. Keep us updated. Travel safe!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

The latest quote is $900 so I think I'll just have it shipped.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I drive a Bolt for rideshare and has worked out well. More than well.

The cars you're looking at have just come off their 45K bumper to bumper warranty, but still are under warranty for many parts. In choosing between the two, why not have a look a the nearby car? Put it on the rack and see if it has accumulated rust. Much (but not all) of the underbody has a large metal shield protecting it. If the Minneapolis car passes muster you can show them the price of the Arizona car and possibly get them to price match. There are a LOT of Bolts coming off lease right now, and the value is dropping due to new models being around the corner. I suspect it is a buyers market.

If you do end up driving the Arizona car home the key is to plan your trip according to what [working] LEVEL *3* chargers are on the route! Forget Level 2 or you will be too old to drive by the time you get back. Driving at 55-66 will extend your range to 250 or more. Huge reduction in range as you exceed those speeds. Don't assume all chargers will be working and available. EVGO and Electrify America are pretty reliable in California.

Good luck. The Bolt is a great car.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Premier version with all the bells and whistles and Leather Seats

I'll have to get use to driving a smaller car .I test drove the one in Minneapolis and was suprised how well how handled on semi rough road. Still not going to be like my MKZ


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

dauction said:


> Morning 25rides.... I am actually looking at transport bids..least expensive is $1,200 at this point ...
> 
> If I get one for $800 range then I'll do that instead. If Not I'll just go pick it up
> 
> ...


Keep trying to get someone to haul it.
That sounds like a good car to drive with but a not so good for cross country.
Plus the outlets could be full or you might not get the range. Seems to me like there are an awful lot of variables
8 45 minute stops every 200 miles sounds like hell to me.
Start adding up the pain in the ass 
with what could go wrong and 
you might find getting it shipped
might be a better deal.
In either case good luck! 
Ps post us a picture of it &#128512;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

That is my car's color. The remarks you will get from passengers will be surprise at how roomy the car is on the inside compared to the outside. Forgive me for saying this but I have NEVER been defeated in terms of loading up a pax's luggage and stuff. Always have found a way to fit in, including skis and golf clubs.

I too was surprised about the handling. Between that and the torque and the wheelbase length you can zip around doing rideshare in a whole brand new way. Very fun to drive.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

can you use that bolt for uber ? Its about the same as a chevy sonic . not allowed in my area.
why not look into the new hyundai electric ? its a nice bigger car great looks and its 150 mpg .


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> I drive a Bolt for rideshare and has worked out well. More than well.
> 
> The cars you're looking at have just come off their 45K bumper to bumper warranty, but still are under warranty for many parts. In choosing between the two, why not have a look a the nearby car? Put it on the rack and see if it has accumulated rust. Much (but not all) of the underbody has a large metal shield protecting it. If the Minneapolis car passes muster you can show them the price of the Arizona car and possibly get them to price match. There are a LOT of Bolts coming off lease right now, and the value is dropping due to new models being around the corner. I suspect it is a buyers market.
> 
> ...


Yep this one is off-lease.. the 36 month leases. 1 owner. The local one is a no-haggle no offer ..sticker price. I know in 4 months will be lower but that's ok . Everything will be lower in 4 months.

definitely buyers market


_Tron_ said:


> That is my car's color. The remarks you will get from passengers will be surprise at how roomy the car is on the inside compared to the outside. Forgive me for saying this but I have NEVER been defeated in terms of loading up a pax's luggage and stuff. Always have found a way to fit in, including skis and golf clubs.
> 
> I too was surprised about the handling. Between that and the torque and the wheelbase length you can zip around doing rideshare in a whole brand new way. Very fun to drive.


seating is really good.. first thing I did when Sales brought the key was to hop in the backseat..(the look on the salesmans face was funny)

That was a large reason why I am going with it.. you open down and sit down..in my Lincoln you open down and have to slide down into it ..and push yourself UP out of it



kingcorey321 said:


> can you use that bolt for uber ? Its about the same as a chevy sonic . not allowed in my area.
> why not look into the new hyundai electric ? its a nice bigger car great looks and its 150 mpg .


Oh yeah not a problem


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

If you get floor mats the best choice is 3D MAXpider® Kagu *Floor* Liners. Not the Weathetechs. The 3D is the only mat that covers the driver's dead pedal.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> That is my car's color. The remarks you will get from passengers will be surprise at how roomy the car is on the inside compared to the outside. Forgive me for saying this but I have NEVER been defeated in terms of loading up a pax's luggage and stuff. Always have found a way to fit in, including skis and golf clubs.
> 
> I too was surprised about the handling. Between that and the torque and the wheelbase length you can zip around doing rideshare in a whole brand new way. Very fun to drive.


Have you figured a way to push UBer on your phone to the Cars screen?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

btw - what year is it? 2017?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> btw - what year is it? 2017?


yes


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

dauction said:


> Have you figured a way to push UBer on your phone to the Cars screen?


No. Andoid auto may do it though. I just don't bother with it. Digital connectivity is the weak link in the car though. Half the people who drive Bolts can't get their phone paired reliably (me being one of them). I ended up disabling everything and keep the phone 100% standalone because goofy things would happen where the turn by turn nav instructions from the phone would play on the car's speakers.

OK. All model years 17-19 are basically the same. Once exception is the front seats on the 2017's and 2018's. Not enough padding. Not to plant a seed, but they got a lot of criticism and Chevy upgrade them with some padding and what not. My 2019 has the upgraded seats. I made the dealer lend me the car for the whole day (800 miles) to confirm the seats did not drive me crazy. You may want to drive one of the cars a bit to see if the seat is comfortable enough for you.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Try looking at https://www.vroom.com/ online car sales. Cars are already inspected and they will ship it to you. You can also return it within 7 days. and you just loose your original shipping fees. Better than travelling around just to see the car.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Well the $900 transport is actually $1,100 ..I see at the bottom of the form "brokers fee" $200 


ticked me off just enough ..going back to thinking I'll drive it back


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

dauction said:


> View attachment 493069


Better not travelling during this pandemic and riots season. Be safe ...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Try looking at https://www.vroom.com/ online car sales. Cars are already inspected and they will ship it to you. You can also return it within 7 days. and you just loose your original shipping fees. Better than travelling around just to see the car.


I just looked it up, 2017 Bolt had a recall , so make sure that all services have been updated

A voluntary software recall on the 2017 Chevy Bolt EV has been extended to 2018 models, a *General Motors* spokesman told Green Car Reports on Thursday. Last month, we reported that some owners of early 2017 Chevy Bolt EVs had failed batteries and would receive new batteries from GM.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

dauction said:


> definitely buyers market


One would think so, I guess, but at least around here sellers (individuals as well as dealers), are still sticking to their guns. At least individuals are. Shopping for a replacement truck/PT RSmobile has proved to be more difficult than I thought it would be. At least for now. I'm not in a hurry since I'm neither commuting nor doing RS right now, so I'll just sit back and wait.

I don't deal with dealers to begin with, anyway. I usually just laugh at those no haggle places and their prices. If their price was attractive compared to others, I wouldn't mind, but still haven't found one whose prices weren't at least 2K off the mark on the trucks I'm looking at compared to others. Plus their stupid 3-500 dollar doc fees etc.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

mbd said:


> I just looked it up, 2017 Bolt had a recall , so make sure that all services have been updated
> 
> A voluntary software recall on the 2017 Chevy Bolt EV has been extended to 2018 models, a *General Motors* spokesman told Green Car Reports on Thursday. Last month, we reported that some owners of early 2017 Chevy Bolt EVs had failed batteries and would receive new batteries from GM.


Yep ..thanks mbd ..I am aware of that recall...it appears to be one cell that goes bad (cell 15).. One guy simply had his mechanic replace the one cell, others are getting full replacements


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> The remarks you will get from passengers will be surprise at how roomy the car is on the inside compared to the outside


I can confirm that as a pax. A bolt rolled up and I was like 'uh oh' cousin to precious prius. Was very surprised at the room in the back seat. Was pretty nice. Way better than a pos prius. 
And before any prius lovers heads explode I own a prius so I can complain......


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bolt is pretty comfortable in the back seat, in my memory of a ride in one.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

dauction said:


> The latest quote is $900 so I think I'll just have it shipped.


Smart move.
What carrier?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Smart move.
> What carrier?


Nope, I'm driving.. I already know it will be the drive of hell.. I love too drive but highways are not for driving ..just long single file


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

dauction said:


> Nope, I'm driving.. I already know it will be the drive of hell.. I love too drive but highways are not for driving ..just long single file


Nowhere near as long, but in a much lower range car, I've taken my LEAF from Toronto down into New York. Lots of 20 minute quick charges. Wasn't too big of a deal, but pretty boring. Lots of reading my book and cups of coffee. A few calls to L3 Charging stations because the app didn't work to activate them. That was 3 years ago. I imagine things are a bit better now as cross-country networks come together.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I can confirm that as a pax. A bolt rolled up and I was like 'uh oh' cousin to precious prius. Was very surprised at the room in the back seat. Was pretty nice. Way better than a pos prius.
> And before any prius lovers heads explode I own a prius so I can complain......


I just bought a 13. I own 2 now! I have an 09 also &#128521;. I love my POS prii.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Road trip sounds fun. Just drop everything and drive, hike, beautiful scenery 🌲🏔🏞🌋

42 hours of peace. Although would be fun to take someone special and leave memories along the trail.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Road trip sounds fun. Just drop everything and drive, hike, beautiful scenery &#127794;&#127956;&#127966;&#127755;
> 
> 42 hours of peace. Although would be fun to take someone special and leave memories along the trail.


OKay ..you can come along :wink:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> I just bought a 13. I own 2 now! I have an 09 also &#128521;. I love my POS prii.


I've owned a PRIUS, a LEAF and a VOLT. 
WHile I like all of these vehicles, the LEAF and the VOLT are way more fun to drive and I like them a lot more than my boring and predictable (not necessarily negatives!) PRIUS.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> One would think so, I guess, but at least around here sellers (individuals as well as dealers), are still sticking to their guns.


I see your point, but to be clear I was specifically referring to Bolts. GM has been dropping the price of the new ones to pick up sales killed by C19. Plus the tech has aged a bit.

But my 2019 Bolt @42K miles has had virtually zero problems. If Tesla doesn't get its act together quality control-wise, I might just find myself back in a Bolt in JAN 2022. The new larger Bolt will be out by then.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> 42 hours of peace. Although would be fun to take someone special and leave memories along the trail.


I have had a drink but I read this in the voice of a serial killer. &#128561;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I have had a drink but I read this in the voice of a serial killer. &#128561;


Just come. What could go wrong


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> If you get floor mats the best choice is 3D MAXpider® Kagu *Floor* Liners. Not the Weathetechs. The 3D is the only mat that covers the driver's dead pedal.
> 
> View attachment 493016
> 
> ...


I love my 3d kagu mats in my BMW


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Plus their stupid 3-500 dollar doc fees etc.


Tell the dealer that you charge dealers a $500 customer presentation fee, which covers your time and expenses involved in going to the dealer, choosing a vehicle, negotiation and closing.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Tell the dealer that you charge dealers a $500 customer presentation fee, which covers your time and expenses involved in going to the dealer, choosing a vehicle, negotiation and closing.


Nah.... Too much work. In the even that I happen to shop at a dealer, I always make my offer out the door. They can then figure out what they want to charge and what not. I will never visit one of those no-haggle places, though.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Make your trip interesting by trying to Uber Eats your way home... :roflmao:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> I will never visit one of those no-haggle places, though.


Agreed; those places are for people who know little to very little about vehicles or how to negotiate, and who don't mind overpaying.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dauction said:


> I was looking at 2 similar Chevy Bolts. One in Minneapolis (near where I live ) and one in Arizona.
> 
> Both 51K miles
> 
> ...


Or get a trailer
And a REAL VEHICLE

WITH A GAS MOTOR

AND PULL IT BACK !


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

dauction said:


> I was looking at 2 similar Chevy Bolts. One in Minneapolis (near where I live ) and one in Arizona.
> 
> Both 51K miles
> 
> ...


I cancel on all subcompact cars, then reorder till I get a midsize on up!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> I see your point, but to be clear I was specifically referring to Bolts. GM has been dropping the price of the new ones to pick up sales killed by C19. Plus the tech has aged a bit.
> 
> But my 2019 Bolt @42K miles has had virtually zero problems. If Tesla doesn't get its act together quality control-wise, I might just find myself back in a Bolt in JAN 2022. The new larger Bolt will be out by then.


And the New Bolt will be bigger

_Set to launch sometime in 2021 as a 2022 model year vehicle, the Chevy Bolt EUV will be a slightly larger variant of the current Bolt EV, thanks to (roughly) an additional 12 inches of length. The Bolt EUV will also feature a slightly taller ride height and extra plastic cladding around the wheel wells and doors, giving it a more rugged, crossover-like appearance. Both the Bolt EUV and EV will be sold concurrently in the North American market. _

and a Larger screen (The current 10Inch screen is already nice)..new one looks to be 13 inchs or so


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Right. Since you are referencing GM Authority you may well know that the Bolt EV is built on the same production line as the Sonic. The Bolt was in fact created from a "rib" of the Sonic, to use a Biblical metaphor. But now the Sonic is being discontinued. Who knows, perhaps this move frees up the line to build both the EV and EUV together.

You reminded me of another great rideshare feature of the Bolt EV. The ground clearance. 8". Compared to my prior 2016 Prius, a Dachshund, to use an animal metaphor, I don't have to worry nearly as much about the car scraping driveways.

Just test drove a Model Y the other day. 7" of ground clearance.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

If you're buying it cash, no problem.

But if shareride is your only source of income and it can end due to a false claim by a PAX, I would never get in debt for buying a car. That should solve your EV bug.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

dauction said:


> 238 Mile Range (3 years old so lets sat 228 Mile range.. Perfect for doing Uber /Lyft in my City. I drive roughly 150-175 each day not so perfect for a 1,600-mile trip!


What's the range with the heat on full blast (in the middle of a Minnesota winter...) ?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> If you're buying it cash, no problem.
> 
> But if shareride is your only source of income and it can end due to a false claim by a PAX, I would never get in debt for buying a car. That should solve your EV bug.


I never understood this thinking... what difference does it make?

..just get another job. There are 5 million open jobs right now.



Schmanthony said:


> What's the range with the heat on full blast (in the middle of a Minnesota winter...) ?


after checking out some posts on bolt forum in the absolute worst of winter 25 below zero //range drops to around 160 miles...which is still good for my market ... that's about what I average every day doing Uber/Lyft. Won't be an issue there is a charge Station right downtown , so I can take a break there and add about 90 miles in 30 minutes.

People are saying it has been offering Free charging










*WOW .... How cool is this .. $29.99 a Month Unlimited 30 minute charging sessions 
*

So for the Bolt that would be 30 min = 90 miles x 20 work days = 1,800 Miles for $29.99 !

Then I top off overnight at the house ...11 cent Kw...


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

dauction said:


> I never understood this thinking... what difference does it make?


Differences are: monthly payment, interest, being in an upside down car loan, gap insurance, and etc.

I assume you drive for ride share since you're on Uber People, have you look into what your loan contract says about using the car for ride share? Does your insurance know you'll be using the car for ride share?

There are plenty of horror stories on this board being deactivated over a fake service animal or DUI and the source of income would stop immediately.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Differences are: monthly payment, interest, being in an upside down car loan, gap insurance, and etc.
> 
> I assume you drive for ride share since you're on Uber People, have you look into what your loan contract says about using the car for ride share? Does your insurance know you'll be using the car for ride share?
> 
> There are plenty of horror stories on this board being deactivated over a fake service animal or DUI and the source of income would stop immediately.


Again it makes no difference .. I always have a car payment because I always want a nicer car ...and of course I have rideshare insurance.

If I lose UBer I still have lyft If I lose Lyft as well I go back to driving City Bus or Shuttle to the airport or any of the other 5million job openings

Your points are valid on being upside down on car loan... 48 months is a good range (for someone running uber/lyft full time and 35,000 miles a year)... don't be buying brand new, don't be spending 80K on a Lincoln Navigator etc..

That kind of stuff is what gets people in trouble..

But as far as losing Uber/Lyft ..so what ..get another job ..


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Fair enough. I like vacation and retirement funds more than I like nicer car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> If you get floor mats the best choice is 3D MAXpider® Kagu *Floor* Liners. Not the Weathetechs. The 3D is the only mat that covers the driver's dead pedal.
> 
> View attachment 493016
> 
> ...


Look how that water beads up !

One short in the battery
When wet like that
And you are TOAST !!!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

It's shocking to see how some people will disparage electric cars.

;>


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Look how that water beads up !
> 
> One short in the battery
> When wet like that
> And you are TOAST !!!


lol ..ummm no


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> It's shocking to see how some people will disparage electric cars.
> 
> ;>


******************************************************


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Then you are about to live with the Dinosaurs.

What does that mean??

It's a Sicilian message... tohunt4me sleeps with the Dinosaurs.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> It's shocking to see how some people will disparage electric cars.
> 
> ;>


I find these arguments re_volt_ing. They don't have any _current_cy with me.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Road trip sounds fun. Just drop everything and drive, hike, beautiful scenery &#127794;&#127956;&#127966;&#127755;
> 
> 42 hours of peace. Although would be fun to take someone special and *leave memories along the trail.*


Yes, potty  stops along the way are well, oh nvm...&#128579;



_Tron_ said:


> Then you are about to live with the Dinosaurs.
> 
> What does that mean??
> 
> It's a Sicilian message... tohunt4me sleeps with the Dinosaurs.


@tohunt4me IS A DINOSAUR! :coolio:



dauction said:


> View attachment 493011
> 
> 
> View attachment 493012
> ...


OP, I did the opposite, went from a Hybrid MKZ to an 8 passenger Suburban. Tried driving the MKZ again after a few months.... 

Also worth mentioning, MKZ backseat headroom is very *low*, due to the sunroof. Passengers 6 feet tall heads actually brushes the headliner. Nice thing about Bolt, Leaf and even Prius they tend to give lots of head room, front & back...


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Just landed in Phoenix...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Two words: *ROAD TRIP!*


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Whoever Mike is in Phoenix you're an ass it took off before my pick up time I will get my $5 back


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Two words: *ROAD TRIP!*


I'd do the road trip just for the experience. Over the past 6 years driving electric, the infrastructure has improved a lot, but it's still kind of fun if you are not in a hurry check out places and finding charge stations when travelling.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Definitely. I've built a database of great eating establishments at the charging stations I've been to.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Also worth mentioning, MKZ backseat headroom is very *low*, due to the sunroof. Passengers 6 feet tall heads actually brushes the headliner.


Not sure what year your MKZ is, but my daughter has a 2013 Fusion Hybrid (same thing, just Ford badge and no leather and some other things) and I just today installed 1.5" spacers under the rear bolts of the passenger front seat to bring it up. In stock form it sits ridiculously low. No issues with the driver's seat since that's 10-way power.
She seemed pretty happy when she and her husband left.

Hers does have sunroof, but I don't think the rear headroom is too bad. Then again..., I just 5'11". :biggrin:


----------



## S0cialm3nace (Aug 2, 2020)

You Uber full time in your bolt? If I work a 12 hour day (which I will admit is rare) I will put over 300 miles on my car. A 45 min stop at Walmart wouldn’t be that bad I guess.nice break 6 hours in.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

dauction said:


> Whoever Mike is in Phoenix you're an ass it took off before my pick up time I will get my $5 back


Damn rideshare drivers. 

I hope the trip is going well.

I'm leaning towards a used Bolt for my next vehicle in a year or two., but have to get some prices on electrical work to be able to charge at home. Whether I'm still doing gig work or back at a "real" job, an EV could work well for me. Still quite a ways to go before I've run my Elantra GT into the ground.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Charging...Winslow Arizona

MK..no flowers yet.. plenty of Cactus 🌵 though


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

dauction said:


> Charging...Winslow Arizona


Let us know if you see that girl in a flatbed Ford.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

dauction said:


> Well the $900 transport is actually $1,100 ..I see at the bottom of the form "brokers fee" $200
> 
> ticked me off just enough ..going back to thinking I'll drive it back


Rent a U-Haul truck with vehicle transport trailer and do it yourself if you don't want to wait for charging



S0cialm3nace said:


> You Uber full time in your bolt? If I work a 12 hour day (which I will admit is rare) I will put over 300 miles on my car. A 45 min stop at Walmart wouldn't be that bad I guess.nice break 6 hours in.


45 Minutes unpaid break means all your saved gas money is lost right there...

Also home electricity isn't free... I'll take my 50 mpg city unlimited range prius over the chevy hands down

not to mention the toyota durability and cost of ownership vs chevy

and if you want a smaller prius with more ground clearance, short wheel base AND better city mpg then buy a Prius C (the C stands for CITY)


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

z_z_z_ said:


> Rent a U-Haul truck with vehicle transport trailer and do it yourself if you don't want to wait for charging
> 
> 
> 45 Minutes unpaid break means all your saved gas money is lost right there...
> ...


But you're driving a princess or I mean Prius


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> 45 Minutes unpaid break means all your saved gas money is lost right there...
> Also home electricity isn't free... I'll take my 50 mpg city unlimited range prius over the chevy hands down
> not to mention the toyota durability and cost of ownership vs chevy


It's perfect you don't want an EV. You clearly are not cool enough to drive one. Bye.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> It's perfect you don't want an EV. You clearly are not cool enough to drive one. Bye.


Convincing the EV naysayers is as difficult as convincing the anti vax or anti mask people. It's best to just let the go, they are dug in to their dogma as far as their heels can go. Most people (not all, just 98%) that have switched to EV discover that nearly all the fears and concerns are BUNK. And this the same 98% become Electric drivers for life... It's been over 6 years since I switched over and I am never going back to an ICE Vehicle


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Convincing the EV naysayers is as difficult as convincing the anti vax or anti mask people. It's best to just let the go, they are dug in to their dogma as far as their heels can go.


Apples/oranges comparison. Electric vs ICE is more about personal preference and personal circumstances. Like many people, I have no off-street parking where I live and therefore no possibility of charging at home. And when I do long trips or long rideshare shifts, I'm not prepared to sit for an hour every couple of hundred miles or plan my journeys around charging points. Some people are, and that's great. But I'm not. It's simply personal preference.

Also, I like vehicles on which someone else has already paid the depreciation, so I never spend more than $5k on a car. At the moment, there are no used EV available that I would want to buy. I think many people are no against EV per se; they just don't make a convincing argument for many at this point.

If EV technology changes to enable 15 minute charges, I move and get off-street parking, and used EV prices come down to around $5k then I may take another look.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Apples/oranges comparison. Electric vs ICE is more about personal preference and personal circumstances. Like many people, I have no off-street parking where I live and therefore no possibility of charging at home. And when I do long trips or long rideshare shifts, I'm not prepared to sit for an hour every couple of hundred miles or plan my journeys around charging points. Some people are, and that's great. But I'm not. It's simply personal preference.
> 
> Also, I like vehicles on which someone else has already paid the depreciation, so I never spend more than $5k on a car. At the moment, there are no used EV available that I would want to buy. I think many people are no against EV per se; they just don't make a convincing argument for many at this point.
> 
> If EV technology changes to enable 15 minute charges, I move and get off-street parking, and used EV prices come down to around $5k then I may take another look.


You may have thought it through and have an ethos when it comes to vehicle purchasing. In my experience the vast majority of people when thinking about EVs are throwing up negative "what if's" that are usually misinformed.

I bought my used 2012 LEAFin late 2014 for$15k and it has saved me thousands of dollars in fuel and maintenance costs.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

EV???  Let’s not get carried away here now... Just a couple months ago I finally embraced the hybrid technology by buying a 2013 Ford Fusion Hybrid. :biggrin: Gave it to my daughter, though. To counter that, I just bought another fossil fuel burning behemoth truck with a big ole V8. And 4-wheel drive to boot! :roflmao:


----------



## S0cialm3nace (Aug 2, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> Rent a U-Haul truck with vehicle transport trailer and do it yourself if you don't want to wait for charging
> 
> 
> 45 Minutes unpaid break means all your saved gas money is lost right there...
> ...


Interesting... jd power awarded 6 GM vehicles this year and only 1 Toyota...

https://www.jdpower.com/cars/ratings/dependabilityYe

Every company is doing amazing these days and that old thinking of "Toyota and Honda last forever" is from the 80s. Actually I'm pretty sure buick beat Toyota for several years in a row on over all reliably recently.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

S0cialm3nace said:


> Interesting... jd power awarded 6 GM vehicles this year and only 1 Toyota...
> 
> https://www.jdpower.com/cars/ratings/dependabilityYe
> 
> Every company is doing amazing these days and that old thinking of "Toyota and Honda last forever" is from the 80s. Actually I'm pretty sure buick beat Toyota for several years in a row on over all reliably recently.


Toyota had that floormat/accelerator issue a few years ago, which really wrecked it's stats.
Hyundai has been eating Toyota's lunch for 5 years or more in terms of build quality.
And strangely GM and Ford have brought their quality up massively in the past decade.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

S0cialm3nace said:


> Interesting... jd power awarded 6 GM vehicles this year and only 1 Toyota...
> 
> https://www.jdpower.com/cars/ratings/dependabilityYe
> 
> Every company is doing amazing these days and that old thinking of "Toyota and Honda last forever" is from the 80s. Actually I'm pretty sure buick beat Toyota for several years in a row on over all reliably recently.


You clearly know nothing about cars if you believe JD Power



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Convincing the EV naysayers is as difficult as convincing the anti vax or anti mask people. It's best to just let the go, they are dug in to their dogma as far as their heels can go. Most people (not all, just 98%) that have switched to EV discover that nearly all the fears and concerns are BUNK. And this the same 98% become Electric drivers for life... It's been over 6 years since I switched over and I am never going back to an ICE Vehicle


Yeah it's all a myth like having to wait for your car to be charged WHAT A MYTH &#129315;


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

z_z_z_ said:


> Yeah it's all a myth like having to wait for your car to be charged WHAT A MYTH &#129315;


I woke up this morning went out to the garage and my car was completely charged


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Electric Bill: $2,504.88

"Ah, crap."


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Electric Bill: $2,504.88
> 
> "Ah, crap."


Nonsense. The ignorance that is demonstrated above is breathtaking. At the absolute worst, my electricity bill is $400-500 more per year. And I own TWO electric vehicles, and UBER 30,000km+ per year with one of them.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Electric Bill: $2,504.88
> 
> "Ah, crap."


60Kw battery ... 60Kw x .13 = 7.80 cents

But I don't pay anything because I have a Free Fast Charger in Town





















Kurt Halfyard said:


> Nonsense. The ignorance that is demonstrated above is breathtaking. At the absolute worst, my electricity bill is $400-500 more per year. And I own TWO electric vehicles, and UBER 30,000km+ per year with one of them.


Kurt I forgot what Vehicles you have?

*June132017 when you have some free time from constantly stopping at the gas station go test drive the Bolt . Really is a nice car. Charging on long trips is indeed a pita, but in town (or 300 miles) not a big deal at all. I'm fortunate to have a Free charger in town but even if I didn't our electrical rates are 13 cents a Kilowatt.

The Bolt takes off like a rocket, just fun to drive . I have mastered the one-pedal driving rarely use the brakes . You drive in L mode and regen is really strong and you use that to generate more energy and for stoping.

I have the Premium model leather seats cargo racks, rear heated seats etc.. 18K*


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

dauction said:


> 60Kw battery ... 60Kw x .13 = 7.80 cents
> 
> But I don't pay anything because I have a Free Fast Charger in Town
> 
> ...


2017 Chevy Volt:


















And a 2012 Nissan Leaf

















(It's kind of amazing how the white cloth interior has held up over the nearly 10 years of operation of the vehicle. Not sure what spill/stain/dirt protection they put on the cloth, but I do know it is stuffed with recycled PET (shredded from water bottles) and they are some of the most comfortable car seats I've ever owned. Too bad I cannot take long trips with this car, as the seats would be excellent for it.)


----------



## S0cialm3nace (Aug 2, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> You clearly know nothing about cars if you believe JD Power
> 
> 
> Yeah it's all a myth like having to wait for your car to be charged WHAT A MYTH &#129315;


Interesting... companies like these take the number of cars that visit the shop for warranty issues and award cars that have the least number. It's funny how when Toyota is on top for like 10 years straight jd power is great but when they drop it's all a scam. &#128580;


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I shipped a Lincoln mkt to the NY area from California for $1,000. It was worth it because the car was $3,000 cheaper than the same vehicle here. Still have it from CarMax.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

A Chevy Bolt and Norco's top-end electric-assist bike: A match made in modern mobility heaven.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/dri...top-end-electric-assist-bike-a-match-made-in/


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

z_z_z_ said:


> and if you want a smaller prius with more ground clearance, short wheel base AND better city mpg then buy a Prius C (the C stands for CITY)


With my Prius C, the C stood for Crapola! Hands down the worst car I have ever had. Noisy, unrefined, crashy ride, uncomfortable, ugly. No redeeming features whatsoever. Worse still than my '97 Chrysler Neon, and that's saying something.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> With my Prius C, the C stood for Crapola! Hands down the worst car I have ever had. Noisy, unrefined, crashy ride, uncomfortable, ugly. No redeeming features whatsoever. Worse still than my '97 Chrysler Neon, and that's saying something.


The regular GEN3 Prius (2nd Gen, 2007) that I owned was pretty good. But after about 7 years, it started to develop a lot of squeaks and groans in the interior material. These noises of course was very obvious when driving at slow speeds on the battery in 'silent mode.' Even though it was the fully loaded, leather and such, trim, it gave the car a real 'cheap' feel to it. This was not the case when I got the vehicle in 2009, and it felt like 'the future' with BlueTooth tech and large screen nav system.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Noisy, unrefined, crashy ride, uncomfortable


It's not a cadillac, it's a purpose built city car that is not going to turn into a shitbox from hard driving much like a truck



Kurt Halfyard said:


> a lot of squeaks and groans in the interior material


complaining about interior squeaks in a 7 year old car? seriously? go to the stealership and buy a new car ever 5 years then, enjoy.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

z_z_z_ said:


> It's not a Cadillac, complaining about interior squeaks in a 7 year old car? seriously? go to the stealership and buy a new car ever 5 years then, enjoy.


I drive all my cars to 10 years in age. I've never had a squeakier/groanier car than the 2nd Gen Prius. Not complaining, just saying Toyota's reputation for build quality does not always live up to its promise. That being said, nothing on that car ever broke except the low energy headlamps of which I went through a fair number.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

S0cialm3nace said:


> Interesting... companies like these take the number of cars that visit the shop for warranty issues and award cars that have the least number. It's funny how when Toyota is on top for like 10 years straight jd power is great but when they drop it's all a scam. &#128580;


You think warranty issues served is a valid metric for how good a car is? you realize american car companies refuse to issue warranties unless they are forced to do so? you realize stuff like takata airbag recall and the toyota floormat recall are so stupid and have nothing to do with the car? people were pushing their floormats onto the gas pedal so they had to screw them down... amazing recall... amazing metric of quality. You don't get a recall for your transmission going out after 120k miles, or your A/C leaking, or any other normal things that never fail on a Toyota but GM can't do right. Use your brain.

Talk to real mechanics and learn for yourself about cars and you will see GM is junk and Toyota is the most respected brand


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

z_z_z_ said:


> You think warranty issues served is a valid metric for how good a car is? you realize american car companies refuse to issue warranties unless they are forced to do so? you realize stuff like takata airbag recall and the toyota floormat recall are so stupid and have nothing to do with the car? people were pushing their floormats onto the gas pedal so they had to screw them down... amazing recall... amazing metric of quality. You don't get a recall for your transmission going out after 120k miles, or your A/C leaking, or any other normal things that never fail on a Toyota but GM can't do right. Use your brain.
> 
> Talk to real mechanics and learn for yourself about cars and you will see GM is junk and Toyota is the most respected brand


Settle down there, cowboy. It's a discussion, not a shooting match.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I drive all my cars to 10 years in age. I've never had a squeakier/groanier car than the 2nd Gen Prius. Not complaining, just saying Toyota's reputation for build quality does not always live up to its promise. That being said, nothing on that car ever broke except the low energy headlamps of which I went through a fair number.


What do you mean by "build quality" ??? Toyota has the best mechanical build quality of any car, they don't care about irrelevant noises and you expecting luxury level soundproofing from an economical car. Toyota cares about making cars that WORK.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Settle down there, cowboy. It's a discussion, not a shooting match.


There's a snake in my boots


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I wouldn't want to buy a car from Arizona. (unless I lived in Arizona)

Remember that it gets up to 120 degrees there. People leave them in the sun and you get issues with melting dashboards, trim, and rubber components.

These problems aren't noticeable until the components fail.

I'd want to know why it's $2,000 less than a similar car in your area.

Case in point:


----------



## S0cialm3nace (Aug 2, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> You think warranty issues served is a valid metric for how good a car is? you realize american car companies refuse to issue warranties unless they are forced to do so? you realize stuff like takata airbag recall and the toyota floormat recall are so stupid and have nothing to do with the car? people were pushing their floormats onto the gas pedal so they had to screw them down... amazing recall... amazing metric of quality. You don't get a recall for your transmission going out after 120k miles, or your A/C leaking, or any other normal things that never fail on a Toyota but GM can't do right. Use your brain.
> 
> Talk to real mechanics and learn for yourself about cars and you will see GM is junk and Toyota is the most respected brand


Actually I worked as a line tech at a GM dealer and we always tried to get things done under warranty unless there was a valid reason the warranty was voided. Dealers don't want to warranty in this case because GM will not pay the dealer. (Valid meaning we're not replacing your transmission after it blew up because you added a super charger and it wasn't made to handle that power for example)

I don't think recalls are considered actually. If they were all of those cars would have been on the bottom of the list and they arent. Also while it's nice that companies admit issues and recall stuff, most companies don't recall known failure parts unless they cause a safety issue. For instance if you have a Cadillac ATS with a blown engine from the early years, your warranty is 60k miles BUT GM will warranty that known failure point for an extended period. (I think the Cadillac was extended to 120k miles even though the engines were failing with less than 30k). My old cruze has 2 parts with extended warranty, a water pump which was good to 120k and the valve cover which was covered to 120k. GM releases TSBs (technical service bulletins) for these parts and they typically get extended warranty. I am sure others do this as well, this just my experience.

There are no companies offering 120k mile warranty factory warranty as far as I know. I will say that pretty much any company will get you 120k miles with little to no issues if you do proper maintenance. These are not the cars of the 80s and 90s. The one down side of buying used is that you don't know what was done to that car. Sometimes you get a deal, Sometimes you get screwed... and people tend to make judgments based on a car they got used which broke down a lot.



S0cialm3nace said:


> Actually I worked as a line tech at a GM dealer and we always tried to get things done under warranty unless there was a valid reason the warranty was voided. Dealers don't want to warranty in this case because GM will not pay the dealer. (Valid meaning we're not replacing your transmission after it blew up because you added a super charger and it wasn't made to handle that power for example)
> 
> I don't think recalls are considered actually. If they were all of those cars would have been on the bottom of the list and they arent. Also while it's nice that companies admit issues and recall stuff, most companies don't recall known failure parts unless they cause a safety issue. For instance if you have a Cadillac ATS with a blown engine from the early years, your warranty is 60k miles BUT GM will warranty that known failure point for an extended period. (I think the Cadillac was extended to 120k miles even though the engines were failing with less than 30k). My old cruze has 2 parts with extended warranty, a water pump which was good to 120k and the valve cover which was covered to 120k. GM releases TSBs (technical service bulletins) for these parts and they typically get extended warranty. I am sure others do this as well, this just my experience.
> 
> There are no companies offering 120k mile warranty factory warranty as far as I know. I will say that pretty much any company will get you 120k miles with little to no issues if you do proper maintenance. These are not the cars of the 80s and 90s. The one down side of buying used is that you don't know what was done to that car. Sometimes you get a deal, Sometimes you get screwed... and people tend to make judgments based on a car they got used which broke down a lot.


Let me add to the top part that all warranty parts are shipped back to GM so they can do RCA and if it's determined that it wasn't a warranty issue the dealer eats that work and part. I have only seen this happen in extreme conditions, but it is why you would see dealers careful about large warranty issues. You could always visit another dealer.


----------

